
Show HN: An multipass optimizing compiler for a simple language - ecaradec
https://github.com/ecaradec/j86
======
ecaradec
This is a project I start wanting to know how to best assign registers to
variables. It grew from that and went into exploring things like SSA forms and
constants propagation. It was a lot of fun (and pain) working on it, and I
learned a lot on how compilers are built.

